# Are my hydraulics going bad?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I have uploaded a short video that shows the problem I'm having with my tractor's rear hydraulics. I need to find out if this is normal operating behavior or if something is not right.

Thanks!









badHydraulics


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

My old Ford (40 years old) pictured by my avatar has a similar problem, and it has had this problem for a long time. I attribute this to an old and worn hydraulic system. I have no problem with it because I use it pickup and lower the finish mower. And it lifts and lowers well. It might be a matter of calibration (but I doubt it). I also use the lift to pull 4x4 fence posts set in concrete. And it does that well too. 

Question.... Does your lift drift down and then correct up frequently with a load on it? All lifts drift down to some degree, but if your lift piston seal is leaking it will drift down faster. 

Your tractor is much newer than mine. As long as it does the job for you, I wouldn't worry about it. Eventually, you will have to pull the lift cover and do a system rebuild and calibration.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry but I am not willing to download a video or join a new website to view your video.
Can you tell us what make and model of tractor you have and what the symptoms are or upload the video to youtube?


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

What are you talking about Ultradog? You don't have to create an account on MediaFire.com to download my video.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

So what is bothering you with the hydraulics, you are only moving the lever to around 4/6 position and then pushing it back to full lower position, from what I see, around 4/5 the 3 point is reacting to the lever position, why didn't you go to the full lift position so we can see how the 3 point reacts to full lift position.

There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the lifting system from what you have shown so far.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

pioneerMan said:


> What are you talking about Ultradog? You don't have to create an account on MediaFire.com to download my video.


Okay, perhaps I don't have to join.
I just clicked on your link again and it asks if I want to download the video.
I do not wish to download anything.
I would be willing to WATCH the video - like you can on youtube but not download it.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Ultradog said:


> I do not wish to download anything.


That's fine, but technically you are downloading to your computer every single video you view on YouTube, and then it's deleted out of your cache.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

FredM said:


> From what I see, around 4/5 the 3 point is reacting to the lever position, why didn't you go to the full lift position so we can see how the 3 point reacts to full lift position. There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the lifting system from what you have shown so far.


I guess I was expecting to see the lifting system start to lift, at least a tiny bit, once I move the lever to the 1 position. Why even have a 1, 2, 3, 4 position if the attachment doesn't start moving until 5?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

It appears your 3pt is working correctly. One thing you need to consider is the lift arms are not in the full down position...so you are using part of the range of motion. The numbered decal is only a guide and not a precise measure of movement. Depending on the height of the arms with an implement attached the arm movement will be reduced from full up/down. B.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> It appears your 3pt is working correctly. One thing you need to consider is the lift arms are not in the full down position...so you are using part of the range of motion.


I vote this as the best answer, thank you BinVa. In the meantime I read in the manual about using the screw locks. I can adjust them so, when I lower the implement, the screws prevent it from going any lower than where I set the screw locks. This will be very helpful.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

pioneerMan said:


> I vote this as the best answer, thank you BinVa. In the meantime I read in the manual about using the screw locks. I can adjust them so, when I lower the implement, the screws prevent it from going any lower than where I set the screw locks. This will be very helpful.


If you’re talking about the lever stops…that’s correct you can control the depth(lift arms) lower. If you have adjusting screws on the lift arms…that is to adjust the arm levels. B.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> If you’re talking about the lever stops…that’s correct you can control the depth.


Oh, yes, lever stops is what I meant to call them.


----------

